# Curious: Why some women Prefer M/F Gyno



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey Ladies,I am curioous as to why some women prefer a male gyno while others prefer female docs. Anyone care to guess why this is?Andy


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

To me, it's less creepy with a woman doctor (but others might say it's more creepy). Plus, they can be more sympathetic and gentle, since they relate more to what you may be going through.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I prefer a female because she doesn't require that a nurse is present during my exam. I feel more comfortable talking to her about anything because there is no third party in the room.


----------



## BloatedLady (Aug 8, 2000)

I don't like being touched by a male doctor especially not at intimate parts or my body. I never liked that and as soon as I was old enough I stopped seeing male doctors altogether.However I might be a bit extreme here because a couple of years back I was raped by a relative and can't be anywhere near a man ever since.


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

It really doesn't make a difference to me as long as they get the job done and over with in as little time as possible. I've had both. What probably makes it or breaks it is how you are treated and how they make you feel during the exam. My doctor that I go to always talks to me about my family and even about his during the exam so I feel comfortable with him. That and the nurse warming up the instrument that is needed







...lol.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Smaller hands







and personal health experiences a female gyn would have. Also, I can look a female in the eyes to ask questions during the exam..not so with a male...I'm looking at the ceiling


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Actually I think it depends on the attitude of the doctor...It makes no difference as to whether they are male of female.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I never thought I would go to a female OB/GYN until my Dr. was called to the hospital and I was offered to see his associate. This happened 3 years ago and I have been seeing her (his associate) ever since. She is much more thorough and understanding and has more to share with me as well. She seems to take the issues a lot more seriously and knows what meds will work and what ones are a waste of time.


----------



## J Schuck (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi - I started seeing my previous Male doctor, when I was 18, as he was my Mom's gyno for many years. I always felt comfortable with him as he was older and always seemed more like an old grandpa type of doctor. Gentle, caring, but I recently switched to a woman because I don't think he was really plugged into women's issues, worries, latest meds etc. I feel like I get much better attention these days.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I've had both male and female GYN's. While there have been excellent male drs. I prefer female drs. because I feel less self conscious, and much more comfortable baring all in front of them.The dr. who is handling my breast problem is a male, and while he's nice, I would prefer a female. Jeanne


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

I definitely prefer a female. It's much more comfortable, I think because it's your mom who teaches you about your period and "girl stuff." My female friends and I always were able to talk about stuff like that, so it only made sense to me to see a woman. The idea of seeing a man is totally creepy to me. I can't explain it, only that I don't think I would ever see one!Amy


----------



## orexis (Apr 3, 2003)

i have had both male and female docs doing paps and the male doc was nicer than the female doc, and i donno i just feel more comfortable with a male dr then a female one, i am not to sure why tho


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

This is an interesting topic.







My new ob/gyn is male. He seems really concerned about my care in general. By this I mean he really listens to me and gives me straight and honest answers to my qustions. However, I have had both male and female gyno's. I've had some good experience with both and some bad ones with both also. With a female doctor I felt more comftorable with, because she can relate since she probably has experienceed the same problem at sometime. Men don't have monthly cycles, so they don't understand how it 'feels', a book can't teach you that.


----------

